# hi everyone,i'm a new comer.have a lot to vent but don't know where to start



## letmego (Jan 7, 2010)

Like I said don't know where to start and if it is safe to vent here.


----------



## AlexNY (Dec 10, 2009)

letmego said:


> ... if it is safe to vent here.


If you are looking for sympathy, I would not call it safe.
If you are looking for honest opinions given in the kindest way possible and with no malice, then yes I would call it safe.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome - what's on your mind? I think you will get some good, honest advice here.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Agreed, you might not always get the answer or advice you are hoping for, but its always going to be an honest opinion without anyone trying to hurt you or judge you.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

let er rip....


----------



## magic52 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am new here and I just vented some of mine - actually alot. I will be honest with you, and I hope to get honest answers too! Just for me venting a little has made me feel better to get it out!


----------

